# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Coeliakie - Artikels

## Agnes574

Hoe herkent u coeliakie? 

Coeliakie (spreek uit: seuliakíe) is een chronische ziekte waarbij het lichaam geen gluten verdraagt. 
Gluten is een eiwit dat voorkomt in de granen tarwe, haver, rogge, gerst, spelt en kamut. 
Als iemand met coeliakie iets eet of drinkt dat met één van deze graansoorten is bereid, leidt dat tot beschadiging van de darmvlokken in de dunne darm. 
Daardoor kan de darm zijn werk niet meer goed doen. Slechte opname van de voedingsstoffen uit het voedsel kan een gevolg zijn. Ook huidafwijkingen (dermatitis herpetiformis) kunnen een gevolg zijn.

Coeliakie zou voorkomen bij 1 op de 200 mensen. Maar veel mensen weten niet dat ze coeliakie hebben. 
Mensen met coeliakie kunnen één of meer van de onderstaande klachten hebben, maar er zijn ook mensen die klachtenvrij zijn. 
Dat wil niet zeggen dat coeliakie geen nadelige gevolgen voor de gezondheid heeft. Integendeel, langdurige onbehandelde coeliakie kan op den duur tot ernstige medische complicaties leiden. De meest voorkomende klachten zijn:
 chronische diarree
 verstopping
 afwijkend ontlastingpatroon
 smeuïge, stinkende ontlasting
 overmatige ontlasting (de zogenaamde remsporen)
 huilerigheid, depressiviteit
 sterke stemmingswisselingen
 ondergewicht, dunne armen en benen
 groeistoornissen bij jonge kinderen
 vertraagde pubertijd
 opgezette buik
 bloedarmoede
 weinig eetlust
 overgeven
 botontkalking
 aften
 afwijkingen aan het tandglazuur. 
Bespreek uw symptomen of dat van uw kind met de huisarts. De huisarts zal met een simpele bloedtest kunnen vaststellen of er antilichamen tegen gluten in het bloed voorkomen. Het bloedonderzoek is echter niet 100% betrouwbaar, daarom is een dunne darmbiopt noodzakelijk om de diagnose definitief vast te stellen. Sinds enkele jaren zijn er ook diverse zelftesten voor coeliakiepatiënten op de markt. Niet al deze tests zijn echter betrouwbaar. Vraag ook hierover raad aan uw huisarts 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Glutenvrij dieet.


Wat is een glutenvrij dieet? 

Mensen die lijden aan coeliakie moeten levenslang een glutenvrij dieet volgen. Alle granen die gluten bevatten zoals tarwe, haver, rogge, gerst, spelt en kamut, maar ook álle producten die hiervan gemaakt zijn, moeten vermeden worden.

Onderstaande producten zijn verboden in een glutenvrij dieet:
- alle soorten “gewoon” brood, ook beschuiten en crackers
- alle soorten “gewoon” gebak: taarten, wafels, pannenkoeken, koekjes,…
- alle “gewone” deegwaren: macaroni, spaghetti, vermicelli, tagliatelle,…
- “gewoon” paneermeel (kroketten, schnitzel, gepaneerd kippenlapje,…)
- één van de hoger vermelde bloem- of zetmeelsoorten om een soep of saus te binden
- alle industrieel bereide gerechten waarvan u niet met zekerheid weet of alle gebruikte ingrediënten wel glutenvrij zijn (soepen, sauzen, visbereidingen,vleesbereidingen zoals worst en paté, roomijs en andere nagerechten)
- alle gemoute dranken en granenkoffie. Ook in bier wordt mout gebruikt. Er is wel glutenvrij bier verkrijgbaar.

Belangrijk om weten is dat zelfs een heel klein beetje van deze verboden producten al te veel is, bijvoorbeeld:
- een beetje paneermeel bovenop een te gratineren gerecht
- de kruimels die aan de gerookte zalm hangen als de zalm van een “gewone” toast werd afgehaald
- boter of confituur waarin kruimels zitten van “gewoon” brood.

Wat kan u wel gebruiken in het glutenvrije dieet?
- glutenvrij brood, glutenvrije crackers en toasten
- glutenvrij gebak
- aardappelen, rijst, glutenvrije deegwaren
- glutenvrij paneermeel
- om een soep, saus of nagerecht te binden, gebruik je rijst, rijst(zet)meel, maïs(zet)meel, aardappelen, aardappelzetmeel, tapioca, gelatine, sojabloem,
- johannesbroodpitmeel, arrowroot, eieren of room
- alle groenten, vlees- en vissoorten die u glutenvrij klaarmaakt
- olie en boter
- tuinkruiden en ongemengde specerijen, zelf getrokken vlees- of visbouillon
- kaas (plattekaas, Hollandse kaas,…), confituur en honing
- fruit: vers, onder vorm van fruitsap of verwerkt met glutenvrije hulpmiddelen
- melk, koffie, thee, echte cacaopoeder.

Meer info: 
http://vcv.coeliakie.be
www.glutenvrij.nl

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Wat moet u doen als u coeliakie hebt en per ongeluk gluten hebt gegeten?

Wanneer bij u of uw kind coeliakie en/of dermatitis herpetiformis is vastgesteld, dan moet levenslang een glutenvrij dieet worden gevolgd om ervoor te zorgen dat de darmwand niet opnieuw beschadigt. 
Wanneer per ongeluk gluten wordt gegeten, bijvoorbeeld op school of restaurant, of wanneer u zelf niet goed het etiket heeft gelezen, kan achteraf een reactie optreden. 

Deze reactie varieert van persoon tot persoon. Sommigen kunnen dagenlang last hebben van bijvoorbeeld buikpijn, terwijl sommigen helemaal geen last hebben. 
Niet iedereen zal klachten ondervinden, maar het is wel goed te weten dat wanneer er regelmatig dieetfouten worden gemaakt, de darmwand weer beschadigd kan raken. Het is dan ook aan te raden het glutenvrije dieet meteen na gluteninname meteen weer op te pakken om erger te voorkomen.

Wanneer u of uw kind per ongeluk gluten heeft gegeten, is er niet veel wat u kunt doen om de klachten te verminderen. Wanneer er klachten optreden zoals langdurig overgeven of aanhoudende diarree, is het belangrijk dit in de gaten te houden. Hierbij is het van belang om te zorgen voor voldoende vocht om uitdroging te voorkomen. Het allerbelangrijkst is om het glutenvrije dieet weer zo snel mogelijk te volgen om klachten te voorkomen. Ga verder na wat de oorzaak is geweest van een dergelijke dieetfout, zodat dit in de toekomst voorkomen kan worden.
Wanneer klachten blijven bestaan, raadpleeg dan uw huisarts of specialist/kinderarts.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

